# Meeting people IN HONG KONG



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST*

MEETING PEOPLE IN HONG KONG thread was so out of date I have decided to start a new one. 
The old one had somehow slipped down the list and was not being used. 
It had been very popular so here we go 

*PLEASE NO PHONE NEMBERS or EMAILS *


----------



## milsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

siobhanwf said:


> *PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST*
> 
> MEETING PEOPLE IN HONG KONG thread was so out of date I have decided to start a new one.
> The old one had somehow slipped down the list and was not being used.
> ...


hello nice to meet you


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

hi guys! just stationed in HK for a short stint of work.
nice to meet u


----------

